# Wheeler Dealers, what goes on



## Darlofan

Watched this week's Wheeler Dealers with the HY van. Was interested in this as I follow a business on fb who is a guy I used to work with. He was the guy that bought the van at the end.
Thing is I've been watching the progress of the HY van on his fb page over the last 12months. There are pics of it in various garages over this time having the work done. I'm presuming the different garages are where Ed sent it for spraying, doors, windows etc but now I'm wondering how much Ed actually does on the cars etc. Also seems like they have buyers sorted beforehand as this has been well documented on fb over time including where the engine and brakes were done and how it was being kitted out inside. Have to say at no point was Wheeler Dealers mentioned on fb until after the show was on too.


----------



## President Swirl

There were stories doing the rounds that on early episodes, they would do a mock sale to producers and such. I love the program, but Ed is a knowledgeable handy host, to piece together the time-elapsed nature of the show. It's no surprise to me that the work is out-sourced. How many episodes have they omitted tyre changes, and other bits? They still have missed out on plenty of awesome cars they should do.


----------



## Clancy

I like the programme but basically the whole thing is a lie, they also get some stuff dirt cheap so the company gets advertised which is not realistic when they talk about the money involved then


----------



## m1pui

Is this a new series?

Been ages since I saw it or saw any adverts for it


----------



## Guest

m1pui said:


> Is this a new series?
> 
> Been ages since I saw it or saw any adverts for it


It is a new series but it's been on a few weeks now, probably nearly finished. Monday night 9:00 pm


----------



## Guest

at the end of the day most stuff thats shown on TV is a lie, its an educational program, tarted up with some bits of 'false sales' etc. 

basically its like a porno. Your not really interested in the story behind it, its what they get up to i.e. showing you how to change a propshaft on an E36 m3 or anal fisting etc.


----------



## PugIain

I like WD, I watched a whole day of it on Youtube this week. 
Just don't tell my Mrs, she thought I was getting on with my greenhouse.
Sorry love.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Its a fake show,a lot of the cars are bought prior to mike doing the calls and viewing,the 205 gti episode was sold to a crew member and a saab on the show.On one of the car forums Paul who is seen on the show with Ed helping him out confirmed this.A lot of stuff Ed does not do,just watch it for the entertainment value of brewer' famous handshake and a pinch of salt.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

taken from the forum

I used to work for Edd China & have appeared on Wheeler Dealers in the beach Buggy episode. Edd owned the Beetle & sold it to the TV company. I was a ringer bought in to sell the car to Mike for the show. 

The TV company Attaboy TV buys all of the cars. neither Edd or Mike get to see the car until it arrives. None of the TV crew are car people & quite often get caught out. The buyers & seller are usually friends of the crew or Edd bought in to act out a part. 

On the MR2 episode you can see Edd starting to polish a set of teardrop alloys. They were then shipped off to spit & polish for a professional refurb. 

Mike is actually a nice bloke. The TV crew love him to be hyper when they are around. If you get to chat to him on his own, he is pretty sound. 

The show is designed to be entertainment foremost, then a car program second. I was at the filming of the buying of the Porsche but left before it was finished. I dunno what happened about the wheels, but quite often a load of new stuff would arrive in the workshop, so I wouldn't be supprised if the BBS' are still there  

Don't believe everything you see...


----------



## tmitch45

I've just watched the Range Rover terrible black and blue one on Quest. Although I do find the program interesting the overall financial side of things is total BS. So they start off wanting the RR and he says he cannot find one for less than £16k. He then miraculously finds one for £5700 who a 'trader mate' is selling who then accepts £5K for it yeh right! They do the car up and to be fair it looks pretty good afterwards and we obviously don't know the mileage, service history etc but suddenly although this is now a 'top notch car' he recons its suddenly only worth £12,500 not the £16k he recons they were going for before. Then super sales man Mike gets totally owned by a woman who pays £10k for it WTF? With those 22" alloys I hope the lady has done her research and realises how much a set of new tyres will cost her!

Another thing that gets me is how they spend hundreds or in this case thousands on a decent respray and they screw it back onto the car using rusty old screws!


----------



## BillyT

Someone said on another forum his wife was on the show and think she bought the the 205 GTI


----------



## Ross

Hopefully they rattle can sprayed the parcel shelf in the Range Rover for that little added extra.....


----------



## cptzippy

Outwardly the show seems to have evolved over time. It wouldn't surprise me if the show was more 'real' at the start and as they gotten more popular they've had more money to spend on things like outsourceing and gotten better deals for the publicity they provide.

Still enjoy the show a lot.


----------



## transtek

Looks like there is a new series on May 9th.


----------



## cptzippy

Any indication what motors they plan on doing?


----------



## transtek

First episode was a Merc 560SL, but they are based in the US again, so it's all "dollars that" and "dollars this", but decent entertainment as usual. No news about next week's episode available yet.


----------



## Tricky Red

Not sure about this new series. Seems a bit contrived. Mike meeting all his old 'mates' at Mercedes. We've never, ever seen him there before. 

We never saw where the dash came from, who refurbished the seats, where he got the alloys from, or the Euro bumpers. I think that they are geared up from the start to do the mods and everything is in place before they buy the car.


----------



## Starbuck88

Yeah I'm not sure at all if I am liking the direction they are going in. I want to see Ed fix stuff and explain how he's doing it. Even if he's done it a few times before. 

The best bit of that entire show, was him having the injectors hooked up to a manual pump to show us the spray pattern, the other 95% of the show was just filler.


----------



## Mcpx

In other shock news, ex-Eastenders producer reveals 'We made it all up, the Queen Vic isn't even a real pub!'


----------



## Paul7189

Next week it's a 1963 Volvo PV544


----------



## MagpieRH

I like the show, but it's more and more about Mike and his mates and less about the actual mechanics of it (i.e. the interesting bit).

What bugs me about it, is they'll pick up a car, do some work with parts sourced relatively cheaply then sell it on for a minimal "profit". Does Edd not get paid for labour? Include that and they're in the hole massively.

I get that as part of the show, that's his role, but if someone were to try what they're doing then where would the living come from? Day-to-day expenses like, you know, food?

Then there's the "deals" - so clearly setup beforehand, it makes the whole buying and selling bit pointless

"'old out your 'and!"


----------



## Tricky Red

Think its just
Buy Car £5000
Add parts £2000
Sell Car £10000

Profit = £3,000 / 2 = £1500 each

You don't need to factor in Labour if you can turn it quickly and pay a wage.


----------



## MagpieRH

Tricky Red said:


> Think its just
> Buy Car £5000
> Add parts £2000
> Sell Car £10000
> 
> Profit = £3,000 / 2 = £1500 each
> 
> You don't need to factor in Labour if you can turn it quickly and pay a wage.


Except it's normally

Buy £5000
Parts £2000
Sell £7250

Spread over 2 weeks of work...


----------



## James_R

Did you watch the new one that was on Monday night.

Its the first time I've actually heard it, Mike said 40 something hours labour.
So work that out at your local garages hourly rate


----------



## Steve_6R

I like watching WD but I only take it at face value. Ed China is clearly a knowledgeable dude, and his segments are by far my favourite bits of the show.

I'll own up to binge watching quite a few episodes when Quest do their WD marathons


----------



## bidderman1969

i like the show, learn stuff from it too.

remember the 914 episode "barn find", interesting, doing work on the car then suddenly notice brand new discs and pads fitted to the car without m=any mention of them, lol (IIRC that is, will watch it again when i can lol).

done this before myself, but a car cheap, do it up and sell it on, i have made a bit out of it, but not enough to do it as a full time job! lol

will post up my latest ones when they're all done and dusted, list all costs, and what i make out of it in the end, no BS added, if you guys like? 

:thumb:


----------



## rob267

bidderman1969 said:


> i like the show, learn stuff from it too.
> 
> remember the 914 episode "barn find", interesting, doing work on the car then suddenly notice brand new discs and pads fitted to the car without m=any mention of them, lol (IIRC that is, will watch it again when i can lol).
> 
> done this before myself, but a car cheap, do it up and sell it on, i have made a bit out of it, but not enough to do it as a full time job! lol
> 
> will post up my latest ones when they're all done and dusted, list all costs, and what i make out of it in the end, no BS added, if you guys like?
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah i would be interested in your wheeler dealering. Post a thread when ready mate. 😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

Did you see the bird on last nights episode selling 'Trucky'....jeepers.


----------



## Clancy

The issue doing this yourself is the costs they don't state as said 

To buy a car cheap enough to get a profit may be far away, so you either need to be able to trailer it at cost or tax and insure it to get it home. Which you'll probably need to do anyone else no one can test drive it. The cost of insuring something short term will eat into profits no end 

If there's only a small mark up on the car then it becomes pointless, and now days finding something you can buy private with a big profit margin is very hard 

Ideally you want trade insurance and trade plates, do enough cars in a year and it'll pay for itself no problem but then you'd technically need to be offering warranty as you would legally be a trader, bit of a minefield really


----------



## transtek

Starbuck88 said:


> Did you see the bird on last nights episode selling 'Trucky'....jeepers.


I reckon she was coming on to Mike as well:
"Where's the carpet?"

"Well, it didn't match the drapes":doublesho


----------



## Cookies

bidderman1969 said:


> i like the show, learn stuff from it too.
> 
> remember the 914 episode "barn find", interesting, doing work on the car then suddenly notice brand new discs and pads fitted to the car without m=any mention of them, lol (IIRC that is, will watch it again when i can lol).
> 
> done this before myself, but a car cheap, do it up and sell it on, i have made a bit out of it, but not enough to do it as a full time job! lol
> 
> will post up my latest ones when they're all done and dusted, list all costs, and what i make out of it in the end, no BS added, if you guys like?
> 
> :thumb:


Def bidder. I'd love to see that.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

transtek said:


> I reckon she was coming on to Mike as well:
> "Where's the carpet?"
> 
> "Well, it didn't match the drapes":doublesho


:lol:

She could come on to me too!


----------



## bidderman1969

Cookies said:


> Def bidder. I'd love to see that.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


not sure if i do it as i go, or when i have done everything and sold the car on


----------



## kingswood

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> taken from the forum
> 
> I used to work for Edd China & have appeared on Wheeler Dealers in the beach Buggy episode. Edd owned the Beetle & sold it to the TV company. I was a ringer bought in to sell the car to Mike for the show.
> 
> The TV company Attaboy TV buys all of the cars. neither Edd or Mike get to see the car until it arrives. None of the TV crew are car people & quite often get caught out. The buyers & seller are usually friends of the crew or Edd bought in to act out a part.
> 
> On the MR2 episode you can see Edd starting to polish a set of teardrop alloys. They were then shipped off to spit & polish for a professional refurb.
> 
> Mike is actually a nice bloke. The TV crew love him to be hyper when they are around. If you get to chat to him on his own, he is pretty sound.
> 
> The show is designed to be entertainment foremost, then a car program second. I was at the filming of the buying of the Porsche but left before it was finished. I dunno what happened about the wheels, but quite often a load of new stuff would arrive in the workshop, so I wouldn't be supprised if the BBS' are still there
> 
> Don't believe everything you see...


what forum is this taken from please?!


----------

